# When's the best time to hit the slopes? While it's snowing, or after..??



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey guys,

New boarder here. Started about a month ago, been 5 times to Bear/Snow Valley/Summit and my girlfriend and I are absolutely obsessed. We see that it's snowing in Bear this week (on Wednesday) and want to know what the best day to go is if we want to hopefully board on some powder (all we've got to ride is some hard pack)? Should we go on Wednesday during the snow, or Thursday, after the snow?

Thanks 

Rob


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

Really early thursday morning. Like before anyone else has been there or as soon as the lifts open. Then you will get some shreddin' in some fresh POW! Or depends how much it snowed/snows thursday. If all day then if you get there in the afternoon there should be maybe 2 or 3 inches of POW in some places.


----------



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

Right on. So early morning Thursday it is then. Thanks man


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

No problem and have fun!


----------



## visibleinks (Mar 14, 2009)

rvcasrfr said:


> Right on. So early morning Thursday it is then. Thanks man


With powder or groomed it really pays to get there early....getting one of the first chairs and making the first tracks in the snow.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

If I had a choice I would go both days just so I did'nt miss anything.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Catman said:


> If I had a choice I would go both days just so I did'nt miss anything.


Good option too


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Even though waking up early sucks, it pays off when you're the first in line.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

On wednesday? before i had checked and it said Tuesday it would be 30% of snow or rain showers, then wed thru fri were sunny. Seems to change every second tho so idk. Was planning on hittin up Summit tuesday so idk.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

bluebird = highly over-rated, it brings out the gapers and tourist. My preference is whiteout puking like 6 inches per hour...then every run is first track besides only dorks need to see when its fluffy goodness


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> bluebird = highly over-rated, it brings out the gapers and tourist. My preference is whiteout puking like 6 inches per hour...then every run is first track besides only dorks need to see when its fluffy goodness


+1. As long as your outerwear and goggles are up to the task, I gotta say the days it's dumping are the best.


----------



## gibbous (Jul 9, 2008)

A bluebird powder day is a beautiful thing, but the crowds always bother me. Like the two above I really enjoy riding in the heavier weather conditions that keep the weaker spirits away and every line fresh, all day.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

+1 to above comments, i also like that you have to wrap up more and get all cozy in yah gear


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Ride early, ride often, ride anytime you can. I don't wait for the best conditions. I go anytime I can get away with it, and I find that riding in all different conditions really forced my skill level to progress, and, _it's all fun!_


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> bluebird = highly over-rated, it brings out the gapers and tourist. My preference is whiteout puking like 6 inches per hour...then every run is first track besides only dorks need to see when its fluffy goodness


That's my style riding, I don't mind the blue bird powder days. But when it's puking down snow every run all day is a fresh powder run.


----------

